# Making a Wood Mallet



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a simple project that requires some router work and gives you a useful tool as an end product.

It requires 5 pieces to build.

The diam of the head is 4 3/4" long,3 1/2" high, and 2 1/4" wide. this requires 4 pieces

The handle it 13" long X 3/4" thick,and tapes from top to bottom 1 1/2"-1 5/16".

I made a jig so that when the head is built the hole will fit the taper of the handle. 

While the head was glued up and waiting for the glue to dry, I made the template to route the contour of the handle. 

When the head was ready I cut the face at a 5 degree angle and installed the handle from the top down and drove some wedges into the top of the handle. Then cut off the extra wedges flush to the top of the head and sand the handle flush. 

I finished the mallet with a coat of sanding sealer, a coat of shellac, and 2 coats of water based acrylic.

Herb


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very Nice! I love making mallets!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You never cease to amaze me Herb. That's a hammer worthy of Thor


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent Herb...
and the handle idea is great...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result....

Also like the detail on the handle...


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Like the hammer ... I made one similar and actually named it Thor. (but I see you made enough for the whole Norse army or all the elves at the north pole with spares, coming up with enough names is going to be problematic). I like your dimensions better - think mine is a little too big. I tapered the handle to fit a matching taper in the hammer and skipped the wedges. Glued some leather to one face. I have a fix the "too nice to use" problem - skip the furniture grade finish . Is it too late to join that club?


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

That's very nice Herb, but mine's BIGGER :wink:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> That's very nice Herb, but mine's BIGGER :wink:


Holy Moly, DId you used to work for the circus and drive the ground stakes for the tents? :grin::grin::grin::smile::smile:

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

FreeTime said:


> Like the hammer ... I made one similar and actually named it Thor. (but I see you made enough for the whole Norse army or all the elves at the north pole with spares, coming up with enough names is going to be problematic). I like your dimensions better - think mine is a little too big. I tapered the handle to fit a matching taper in the hammer and skipped the wedges. Glued some leather to one face. I have a fix the "too nice to use" problem - skip the furniture grade finish . Is it too late to join that club?


Since it was a Christmas present, I wanted to doll it up. But the members did mention that too.
If you are in our area you are welcome to join,but only the members that attend the meetings get a present. Every year I do this ,make something for them. 
Herb


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> That's very nice Herb, but mine's BIGGER :wink:


I want the best of them both!
I love the working end of Herb's but I like the size of yours, Hody.
So I will be lengthening the handle, and probably enlarging the head with a more wedge shaped bottom, to use as a noodle pounder...

Simply too kewl for skool...
~M


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DonkeyHody said:


> That's very nice Herb, but mine's BIGGER :wink:


you upset w/ Bosch???


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> you upset w/ Bosch???


No, I LOVE my Bosch tools. I just thought the Colt would give a nice perspective on the size of my hammer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DonkeyHody said:


> No, I LOVE my Bosch tools. I just thought the Colt would give a nice perspective on the size of my hammer.


whew!!!!


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Holy Moly, DId you used to work for the circus and drive the ground stakes for the tents? :grin::grin::grin::smile::smile:
> 
> Herb


I bought the big hammer when I lived in Japan. They are found on every construction site over there. The Japanese still use a lot of pegged joinery on the framework of their houses. They use the big hammer a lot. I use mine mostly to drive stakes in the ground where it excels. But mostly, I just had to have one . . .


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice work Herb.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> You never cease to amaze me Herb. That's a hammer worthy of Thor


And you won't get thor using it! ( sorry, couldn't pass that up)


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I really like it Herb...thanks for putting together the instructions!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Herb. Did you cut the wedge slots with a bandsaw?


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you for posting the pictures. That is very cool !



Gary


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Paul,
I did cut the wedges and wedge slots on the band saw. 

WARNING: I SHOULD MENTION HERE THAT BEGINNERS SHOULD NOT TRY TO ROUND THE END OF THE HANDLE TO SHAPE THE CURVE ON THE ROUTER. GO TO THE DISK OR BELT SANDER FOR THAT. GOING AROUND THE END TO RADIUS THE EDGE IS OK BUT UNLESS YOU ARE VERY EXPERIENCED, ROUTING AROUND END GRAIN IS DANGEROUS.:no::no::no:

Thanks for all the compliments, glad you enjoyed this thread.

Herb


----------



## projim (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice looking tool Herb, just my sense worth two cents may be the mallet might strike with an oomph if the head were to be heavier.
I suggest some extra weight in the cavities made in two small center pieces next to the handle.(depending on what it's being used for)


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Just cruisin' through and the post caught my eye. Nice work. Mallets are fun.

Here's one I did a while back.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Just cruisin' through and the post caught my eye. Nice work. Mallets are fun.
> 
> Here's one I did a while back.


do not use that mallet...
that would be a sacrilege...


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Too late. It's holding up well though.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Too late. It's holding up well though.


sorry to hear that...


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice work Herb.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice and a super job of documenting your build.


----------



## AussieFrankSpencer (Jul 12, 2014)

Excellent work Herb. What is the name of the router table you are using?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

AussieFrankSpencer said:


> Excellent work Herb. What is the name of the router table you are using?


Jessem table, 3.5 hp PC router


----------



## AussieFrankSpencer (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Herb, much appreciated.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> You never cease to amaze me Herb. That's a hammer worthy of Thor


Rick, you'd be "thor" too if you made as many mallets as Herb.


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Great way to make a mallet Herb. 
From a previous post of yours I made a collection of mallets using left over pcs of hardwood.
Over a time I have given them to family and friends, they loved them.
Now you have jogged my memory I looked in my off cut box. 
Next project is making more mallets. 
Thanks Herb
Cheers
John T


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Only issue I have with this hammer is, it’s far too nice to use


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> This is a simple project that requires some router work and gives you a useful tool as an end product.
> 
> Herb


found a plan(s) for your next round of mallets...

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you texture the ends, you have a meat tenderizer. Maple, edible oil finish. This is one of those historical threads well worth resurection, just in time for Christmas.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That really is a beautiful mallet. I'm too lazy to go to that trouble so this pdf shows how I made a one piece one which I have used quite a lot.
Your photo-shoot is perfect, more members should consider doing the same.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

harrysin said:


> That really is a beautiful mallet. I'm too lazy to go to that trouble so this pdf shows how I made a one piece one which I have used quite a lot.
> Your photo-shoot is perfect, more members should consider doing the same.


Wow, that is a cool way to make one, that material is harder than maple. I like the angle too, some mallets have too much angle to the face,less is better I think. 
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> If you texture the ends, you have a meat tenderizer. Maple, edible oil finish. This is one of those historical threads well worth resurection, just in time for Christmas.


A smooth face is easier on the thumb when you hit it.............

just saying,
Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wow, that is a cool way to make one, that material is harder than maple. I like the angle too, some mallets have too much angle to the face,less is better I think.
> Herb


After I first posted it my friend and fellow member George pointed out that the ends shouldn't be square so I trimmed them to 5°.


----------

